
Regression with non-Gaussian Noise assumption - data_juggernaut
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;abhimanu&#x2F;LinearModelWithNonGaussianNoise
Hello. It&#x27;s very hard to find machine learning libraries with non-Gaussian (noise) regression settings. This is a small contribution towards this. Hope it gets enough people excited to start contributing to more popular libraries like scikits-learn etc in this direction. Thanks.
======
brudgers
Clickable:
[https://github.com/abhimanu/LinearModelWithNonGaussianNoise](https://github.com/abhimanu/LinearModelWithNonGaussianNoise)

~~~
data_juggernaut
Thanks Ben.

